# jib friendly bindings



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

ive been looking for a new set of bindings for a while and i need a jib friendly binding that can do jumps as well.Doesnt have to be good for anywhere else like freeride (got a separate board for that). The price can be at most $250. People told me about the contraband but i heard its not to jib friendly.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

hurrathane


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> People told me about the contraband but i heard its not to jib friendly.



That's what they were designed for... I have a pair for my jibstick, can't complain. Not sure what complaints you're hearing but "not for jibbing" befuddles me


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

are the rome 390 boss any good and what about the rome united


----------



## foamy333 (Jan 12, 2010)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> are the rome 390 boss any good and what about the rome united


i don't think i've ever heard anything bad about 390's, everrr.
flux titans, 390s, union forces, or some burton cartels should all get the job done for you pretty well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not Cartels, they are a jump or freeride type now. Stiffer than they used to be. From Burton look at Customs.

Union Flites should be a nice fit, Contrabands, Flux RK30's, K2 Hurrithanes, and Contact Pro's.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For really tweaking out your jibs, I'd say go for the Flux RK30/DS45 or K2 Hurrithane


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

what makes a bindingmore jib specific ?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would think you'd want a softer flex for more flexibility. The nice thing about the new urethane backed bindings is that they're designed to still give you enough control for heel/toe carving.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

what about the K2 Indy i heard its good and not that expensive


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

indy is the previous formula, sonic is the previous indy which is the previous-previous formula, etc


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> indy is the previous formula, sonic is the previous indy which is the previous-previous formula, etc


ive heard people like the previous formulas better than the current because the new ones are stiffer and have a higher high back


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> indy is the previous formula, sonic is the previous indy which is the previous-previous formula, etc


true but not true... they didnt move everything over to the indys. (ex hinge strap)


Starter said:


> ive heard people like the previous formulas better than the current because the new ones are stiffer and have a higher high back


i wrote about that early this year. i didnt like their new super high back i could feel it in my calf muscle.


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of mine has hurrithanes, LOVES them. He prob rides 80 percent park or so.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The new ones still have plenty of flex in the highback, and they're still not as high as Cartels. I think the new one is prob the best yet.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want a jib binding that can handle jumps go with the Union Force or the Flux TT30. I personally find the Union Contact too soft for landing bigger jumps and I've heard that Flux Urethane highback is really soft and lacks the support for hard riding, e.g. stomping landings.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

yo i ended up goin with the ride contraband thanks for the help


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


>


thanks for clearing that up dosnt look higher at all to me


----------

